# Air Temp Anyone??



## thatbobguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Never heard of them until recently (since the old Chrysler AirTemp brand) but I've been looking for replacement Furnaces/ACs and some of the low quotes have been for these systems.

Where are they in the HVAC food chain?

Say, compared to Goodman or Rheem pricing.

Thanks!


----------



## turnermech (Jul 21, 2012)

Made by Nordyne (same a gibson, intertherm, broahn ect..). Made to sell at R E Michel exclusive. Low end base equipment. I am not planning on selling it, but if installed right sould be as good as any base model.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

wasn't Air-Temp Chrysler back in the 70s:huh:..... http://www.allpar.com/corporate/airtemp.php/


----------



## turnermech (Jul 21, 2012)

I have seen some old units that were chrysler air temp. The current air temp is made by nordyne. Not sure if they bought the name (would not think that name would be worth much). Nordyne is making them to be distributed exclusively by R E Michels. I would suspect soon Michels will drop the other brands they are selling. thats just a guess. I know they are pushing the line hard and stocking it much more than the the other lines they sold.

For what it is worth to my taste it is one ugly unit. Goes without saying looks don't matter much but she is ugly.


----------



## qbert (Mar 23, 2009)

Just installed one in my home last week. It was an upflow oil. No different than most ,Guess we will see in the winter.


----------



## scottmcd9999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Also understand that the cheapest price is rarely the best deal for something as complex as your a/c system. As with anything else in this world, you get what you pay for, and there are no bargains in the a/c world. There's a reason those units are so cheap - substandard components, poor workmanship, etc etc - and there's a reason the contractor is pushing that unit (generally because they want to be the cheapest guy in town, which usually means they won't be around for long). 

And while the most important part of the hvac process is the quality of the installer, I'd still rather have a quality installation of a good system than a quality installation of a junk system.


----------

